

Promises in AngularJS, Explained as a Cartoon - andyshora
http://andyshora.com/promises-angularjs-explained-as-cartoon.html

======
illogikal
Great article! I've been meaning to pick up angular and play with it and this
really highlights the advantages of using it.

~~~
andyshora
Thanks :-)

------
nglinh2312
isn't the SonService.goAndGetWeatherForecast() supposed to be getWeather()
like you defined in SonService?

------
arnarbi
I get a 404. :/

~~~
andyshora
Oh really? Hope it's not the Azure cloud over Sweden! try again, let me know.

~~~
arnarbi
Works now!

